# Global points system



## heatherw (Jan 30, 2015)

i went to an update yesterday as we are currently at phuket beach club. For those interested the incentive was 20,000 MRP or 4,000 Baht (approx £80).
Our salesman said that the centre was closed today for all staff to learn about the the new global points system. 10 asian points will be the equivalent of all other points.
He was a bit contradictory as he said he was due to go to training but happened to know that if we wanted to 'unlock' our week here to access the points system we would have to buy a minimum of 15,000 points as a cost of $1.49 each.  He said the maintenance fees would be $586 pa.

For our platinum week here we would get 32,700 points.

I was very disappointed that i would have to spend another $20,000 in order to use the points system but i am wondering if he was just telling me this in order to make a sale and that other options may be revealed after today.

Needless to say we did not buy.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jan 30, 2015)

heatherw said:


> i went to an update yesterday as we are currently at phuket beach club. For those interested the incentive was 20,000 MRP or 4,000 Baht (approx £80).
> Our salesman said that the centre was closed today for all staff to learn about the the new global points system. 10 asian points will be the equivalent of all other points.
> He was a bit contradictory as he said he was due to go to training but happened to know that if we wanted to 'unlock' our week here to access the points system we would have to buy a minimum of 15,000 points as a cost of $1.49 each.  He said the maintenance fees would be $586 pa.
> 
> ...



Roughly what I was told last week but there will be more news as soon as all the staff have been trained. I hope to get more news before we leave in a week's time. 

Basically, there will be a new global points overlay system that will allow DC and AP points holders to interchange and for enrolled weeks owners in the DC and Weeks owners at PBC who are in the overlay programme ( similar to enrolled weeks).

There will be new status levels to account fow owners with lots more points.

One issue will be alligning existing status levels since an AP points owner gets premier plus status at 65,000 AP points which is equivalent to 6500 DC points - which is no where near DC premier plus status level.

More news next week after I check back with my sales guy for an update on the training done yesterday here at PBC for all the sales staff.


----------



## SWichma (Jan 30, 2015)

I got a call from a sales guy yesterday telling me that their would be at least two new levels President's and Chairman.  The top level starts at 15,000 DC points it would allow you to bank the points for 2 years instead of 1.  This was all on my answering machine.  I have called him back to get more details but he is off until Monday.  I will know more when I speak to him in person.  I don't want to buy more points now but I am curious as to what they are doing.


----------



## ccpinternational (Jan 31, 2015)

MALC9990 said:


> Roughly what I was told last week but there will be more news as soon as all the staff have been trained. I hope to get more news before we leave in a week's time.
> More news next week after I check back with my sales guy for an update on the training done yesterday here at PBC for all the sales staff.




Thanks for the info! Finally PBC will be able to join DC, How much DC points do you think we can get from PBC Platinum week (PhaseII)


----------



## MALC9990 (Jan 31, 2015)

ccpinternational said:


> Thanks for the info! Finally PBC will be able to join DC, How much DC points do you think we can get from PBC Platinum week (PhaseII)



I think you might be a little dissapointed. My reading of what I was told was that AP points and DC points members will be able to interchage via the Global points system. 10 AP points will be worth 1 DC point. To do this with your PBC week you will need to enrole your week in the AP overlay programme. To do that you will need to buy the required number of AP points from MVCIAP - last I heard it was 17,000 AP points - but Heather reported here that she was offered at 15,000 AP points.

I have asked for more detail now that the sales people have been on their training but await a reply.

If you enrole your plat week in the AP points system then you will get 32700 AP points if you trade for points - euivalent to 3,270 DC points.


----------



## ccpinternational (Jan 31, 2015)

3270D C points is not bad, but purchasing AP points....... . Lets wait and see.....


----------



## dualrated2 (Jan 31, 2015)

*New Program rollout?*

Lots of balloons appeared at Ko Olina today and rumor is there is a new program about to be implemented or enhancements to the points program. Has anyone heard or seen something similar at the other resorts today? 

I attended a presentation here at Ko Olina two weeks ago and nothing was mentioned.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 31, 2015)

Probably related to the Global Points System that is being discussed in this thread. Ko'Olina is part of the AP program.


----------



## dualrated2 (Jan 31, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Probably related to the Global Points System that is being discussed in this thread. Ko'Olina is part of the AP program.



That must be it. I did see the words President's and Chairman on two of the balloons. Thanks.

ETA. I got word that it does affect the Destinations Points program as well but to learn about it I must attend another sales presentation and that isn't going to happen anytime soon. Hopefully someone else will chime in. Maybe those rumors of Premier Plus requiring more points was true?


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Jan 31, 2015)

Two levels of premier status will turn into four levels of Liberace Status. 

In my opinion, the bottom line is to sell more points. I bet MVCI will position it as a way to reward those who have spent a fortune.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jan 31, 2015)

This is aimed at prooviding a link between the two points systems (DC and AP). My take, again from my recent presentation here in Phuket, is that the existing points systems will remain but the global points system will be a kind of overlay to allow AP and DC points to be used cross the two systems without having to have recourse to using II fir exchanges. At present if a DC points owner want to stay at PBC then they would have to use II for an exchange. 

To cater for owners in both systems like myself (DC - premier Plus, AP - Premier), they will introduce two new levels of status and some DC owners will immediately qualify at the new levels. I do not think that this will be a new single points system but I am still waitig a reply from my recent sales presentation rep about what the detail on the new points system will be.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 31, 2015)

Interesting. I would have thought a Global Points System would allow DC owners to use DC points on a 1:10 ratio to book in to AP properties. But it seems that it will only allow AP owners to exchange in to DC? What happens with that excess AP inventory when an AP owner does so?

I don't really understand why they don't allow some option for Asia weeks owners to enroll their weeks. Perhaps they will use this new Global Points System to entice more Asia owners to convert to AP?


----------



## MALC9990 (Feb 1, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Interesting. I would have thought a Global Points System would allow DC owners to use DC points on a 1:10 ratio to book in to AP properties. But it seems that it will only allow AP owners to exchange in to DC? What happens with that excess AP inventory when an AP owner does so?
> 
> I don't really understand why they don't allow some option for Asia weeks owners to enroll their weeks. Perhaps they will use this new Global Points System to entice more Asia owners to convert to AP?



I think you are correct, there will be a two way exchange process using the 1:10 ratio. So a DC points owner/member will be able to reserve time at the AP resorts using the 1:10 conversion. The global points system really is just a way of establishing a rate of exchange and a common points currency and a mechanism for establishin a common set of status levels across the two systems with perhaps existing members being grandfathered at their current level if those levels do change.

I am not expecting PBC weeks owners to be able to enrole in the DC points system directly. I expect that the route will continue to be through enrolling PBC weeks in the AP Points Overlay programme and to do tis the PBC week owner would have to purchase the required minimum of AP points - otherwise all of us who went down that route already would be less than happy if there was now a cheaper route into points. Why would MVCI miss out on a great revenue stream from selling AP points to PBC weeks owners. The opportunity would be for resale weeks owners at PBC to get into the points AP and Global Points system.

I would expect the Global Points system to be on a 1:1 ratio with DC points and a 1:10 ratio with AP Points.

However, all of this is still speculation since I am still awaiting a response from my recent sales rep to my email request for more info. I may decide to call hime tomorrow


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 1, 2015)

This is just another system to make more money for the developer


----------



## bazzap (Feb 1, 2015)

I totally understand all the comments made here.
This whole mess though is of Marriott's own creation by having a Global Vacation Club solution in the first place.
Yes, I accept that different regions/countries have different legislation and issues that may have made this difficult, but this is supposedly a global business Marriott we are talking about.
I paid to enrol all my eligible US/Caribbean weeks in DC when first possible. 
I then enrolled all my European weeks as soon as this also became possible. 
I now expect to be able to add all my Asia Pacific weeks as soon as this becomes possible.
I certainly do not expect to have to pay again to be able to do this.


----------



## MALC9990 (Feb 1, 2015)

bazzap said:


> I totally understand all the comments made here.
> This whole mess though is of Marriott's own creation by having a Global Vacation Club solution in the first place.
> Yes, I accept that different regions/countries have different legislation and issues that may have made this difficult, but this is supposedly a global business Marriott we are talking about.
> I paid to enrol all my eligible US/Caribbean weeks in DC when first possible.
> ...



I agree with you Barry, you should not have to pay again to get the points value for your PBC weeks into the Global system. As soon as I get some more detail from sales in the next few days I will share it with you. Mean time - enjoy Spain.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 1, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> This is just another system to make more money for the developer



I think the goal here is to get currently PBC weeks owners to convert their ownership to AP. Those that are in AP but not in DC, they would want to get enrolled in DC via GPS. I would expect there to be a fee to do so. MVCI is very fee happy with these kinds of things.


----------



## bazzap (Feb 1, 2015)

I am sure you are right, MVCI is very fee happy.
For me I am fee tolerant, when reasonable.
What I don't believe to be reasonable is multiple charges for enrolling resorts across different regions.
And yes, I do accept that fees/charges have prejudiced multi region owners in the past.
This does not mean I agree it is right or that I want to "play that game" now though.
PS thank you Malcolm, I eagerly await news of the practical implementation of this new 
     Global Points system.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 1, 2015)

bazzap said:


> I am sure you are right, MVCI is very fee happy.
> For me I am fee tolerant, when reasonable.
> What I don't believe to be reasonable is multiple charges for enrolling resorts across different regions.
> And yes, I do accept that fees/charges have prejudiced multi region owners in the past.
> ...



I agree, if you have already paid the maximum fee to enroll other weeks in DC, you should not have to pay again to get AP points or PBC weeks enrolled.


----------



## Ann in CA (Feb 2, 2015)

dualrated2 said:


> That must be it. I did see the words President's and Chairman on two of the balloons. Thanks.
> 
> ETA. I got word that it does affect the Destinations Points program as well but to learn about it I must attend another sales presentation and that isn't going to happen anytime soon. Hopefully someone else will chime in. Maybe those rumors of Premier Plus requiring more points was true?



We checked in to NCV yesterday, and were told a new program had just been announced two days ago, so we really needed to hear about it. Since we had just been to a presentation in October in Maui, we were prepared to say no.  I'd seen your post earlier, though, and they were offering 25,000 points, (due to this exciting news) so we decided to find out what they have devised , and said OK.  Beautiful sunny weather here, so hope to keep it short...not that we've ever managed that before!


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 2, 2015)

Note official documentation of the rumored changes to DC status tiers has been released.  It was first posted to this thread but has been moved to its own, New DC Status Tiers effective 4/30/15, because it is a singularly important topic.

Hopefully the focus of this thread will remain on the rumored, and long-awaited, affiliation of the DC Points and AP Points programs.  Thanks for your help to that end.


----------



## Correcaminos (Feb 2, 2015)

*Expiration date?*

We were informed (not by Marriott rep) that the AP points expire in 30 years (?) which is quite a bit sooner than our deeded weeks (2080).  Two questions:  1) is this true?  2) if so, what should we be thinking about in enrolling our weeks in Phuket Beach Club?

Note agreeing with previous posts: Owning (and having paid for) PBC weeks, enrolled VC weeks in the US, and additional DC points, we also feel that we should not have to pay for additional AP points to add our Phuket weeks to the global points system.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 2, 2015)

Correcaminos said:


> We were informed (not by Marriott rep) that the AP points expire in 30 years (?) which is quite a bit sooner than our deeded weeks (2080).  Two questions:  1) is this true?  2) if so, what should we be thinking about in enrolling our weeks in Phuket Beach Club?
> 
> Note agreeing with previous posts: Owning (and having paid for) PBC weeks, enrolled VC weeks in the US, and additional DC points, we also feel that we should not have to pay for additional AP points to add our Phuket weeks to the global points system.



Weeks owners had to pay a fee to add their old weeks to DC. I don't see how this would be any different. If you don't have to add AP points, they would soak you on some kind of enrollment fee. Though an enrollment fee may be cheaper than adding AP points.


----------



## MALC9990 (Feb 2, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Note official documentation of the rumored changes to DC status tiers has been released.  It was first posted to this thread but has been moved to its own, New DC Status Tiers effective 4/30/15, because it is a singularly important topic.
> 
> Hopefully the focus of this thread will remain on the rumored, and long-awaited, affiliation of the DC Points and AP Points programs.  Thanks for your help to that end.



The official documentation explicitly excludes PBC Weeks and AP Points Owners - yet again we are discriminated against by MVCI - as an DC enrolled owner in Europe with weeks at PBC and And AP Points I am GUTTED to be EXCLUDED by MVCI yet AGAIN.


----------



## MALC9990 (Feb 2, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Weeks owners had to pay a fee to add their old weeks to DC. I don't see how this would be any different. If you don't have to add AP points, they would soak you on some kind of enrollment fee. Though an enrollment fee may be cheaper than adding AP points.



I paid my fee to enrol my Europe weeks into the DC - a much higher fee i might add than the initial fee in the USA. I also paid the fee (more points to be purchased) to enrol my PBC weeks in the AP points system. The least I expect is to be able to include my AP Points and PBC weeks at NO COST.

Annoyed does not descibe how I am feeling at the moment.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 2, 2015)

MALC9990 said:


> The official documentation explicitly excludes PBC Weeks and AP Points Owners - yet again we are discriminated against by MVCI - as an DC enrolled owner in Europe with weeks at PBC and And AP Points I am GUTTED to be EXCLUDED by MVCI yet AGAIN.



I understand your frustration.  But just because they've released info related to these changes on 4/30, doesn't mean they won't also release info related to the DC/AP affiliation that you've been waiting on so long.  The rumors in this thread seem to be more involved, more detailed, than any previously talked about.  Hopefully that means good news for you and the others who have been waiting.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 2, 2015)

MALC9990 said:


> I paid my fee to enrol my Europe weeks into the DC - a much higher fee i might add than the initial fee in the USA. I also paid the fee (more points to be purchased) to enrol my PBC weeks in the AP points system. The least I expect is to be able to include my AP Points and PBC weeks at NO COST.
> 
> Annoyed does not descibe how I am feeling at the moment.



I agree with you. My comment would apply to someone who only owns PBC weeks. If you have already paid the enrollment fees to enroll multiple weeks, adding more shouldn't cost any additional fees.

I do see the exclusion for AP and PBC. I wonder if that is just a temporary measure until they announce something more related to Global Points System?


----------



## MALC9990 (Feb 2, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I understand your frustration.  But just because they've released info related to these changes on 4/30, doesn't mean they won't also release info related to the DC/AP affiliation that you've been waiting on so long.  The rumors in this thread seem to be more involved, more detailed, than any previously talked about.  Hopefully that means good news for you and the others who have been waiting.



I have been dissapointed too many times in the last 3 years Susan to be even hopeful. If I am wrong then that would be great but releasing information that explicitly excludes owners like me really grates and is not acceptable in my view. Surely MVCI Staff dealing with this can get a co-ordinated message out there.

I will wait in hope rather than expectation.


----------



## MALC9990 (Feb 2, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I agree with you. My comment would apply to someone who only owns PBC weeks. If you have already paid the enrollment fees to enroll multiple weeks, adding more shouldn't cost any additional fees.
> 
> I do see the exclusion for AP and PBC. I wonder if that is just a temporary measure until they announce something more related to Global Points System?



Thanks for the clarification. I'm not feeling loved by MVCI at the moment. My view is that a PBC weeks owner will be forced to enrol in the AP point system by buying about $20,000 worth of AP points which is what it currently costs to enrole weeks at PBC into the AP system. That cost is significantly more than DC enrolment. Many owners will just reject that offer.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 2, 2015)

MALC9990 said:


> I have been dissapointed too many times in the last 3 years Susan to be even hopeful. If I am wrong then that would be great but releasing information that explicitly excludes owners like me really grates and is not acceptable in my view. Surely MVCI Staff dealing with this can get a co-ordinated message out there.
> 
> I will wait in hope rather than expectation.



We're hopeful with you, knowing how much you've advocated for fairness for you and the other owners who have been kept waiting.


----------



## Correcaminos (Feb 4, 2015)

*update?*

Has anyone learned more about the program to enroll Phuket weeks?


----------



## MALC9990 (Feb 4, 2015)

Correcaminos said:


> Has anyone learned more about the program to enroll Phuket weeks?



No news. I emailed my sales guy at PBC and he replied that they did not get the information about the global points system on the training day on Jan 29th. So still waiting for details.


----------

